# White 2-85 problem.



## Johngoboom (Aug 23, 2009)

First let me say hello...I found this place while helping a friend work on one of his White 2-85's. We have been having the darndest luck with the steering racks on these tractors. One is a 1978 and the other is a 1979.

The problem is the racks are cracking on the ends. This is the fourth time this has happened, and we don't understand why this is happening. A couple have held up for a few years, and the others lasted 4-5 years.

When we pulled the rack off last night, the slide in it was froze up, and wouldn't move at all.

Got any ideas?

Thanks!


----------

